# Someone has ported DOOM to the new Game & Watch



## chrisrlink (Nov 23, 2020)

damn i guess you can port doom on anything -eyes his smartfridge- jk don't have one but if i did i would


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## raxadian (Nov 23, 2020)

I guess Mario 3 is gonna be a lot easier. Even more to port gameboy games.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 23, 2020)

Doom is great and all, but how about Gameboy?


----------



## mathew77 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks, but he's not just 'someone' btw, Thomas Roth is a «security researcher and consultant from Germany, focused on embedded systems, secure communication and mobile security», and also named as one of the 30 under 30 in Technology 2018 by Forbes Europe.

Just for the info.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 23, 2020)

Jesus Christ, that 20fps is unbearable


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 23, 2020)

"You get a Doom port, you get a Doom port, everyone gets a Doom port!"


----------



## Naxster (Nov 23, 2020)

Soon you will see someone port Skyrim in that thing somehow xD
*Skyrim: Very Special Ultra Portable Game & Watch edition!*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

...but why tho?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

Game & Watch was doomed from the beginning!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 23, 2020)

now all we need is mario 64 on this thing


----------



## Something whatever (Nov 23, 2020)

Skyrim port is next


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 23, 2020)

hahah of course they have


----------



## raxadian (Nov 23, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Doom is great and all, but how about Gameboy?




No zoom to full screen?


----------



## Leolaus (Nov 23, 2020)

NICE


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Nov 23, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ...but why tho?



for fun, i guess =)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 23, 2020)

Now port Super Mario 64...
Just to fuck Nintendo over, like they deserve


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 23, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ...but why tho?


It was begging for a Doom port.


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 23, 2020)

Is this the future of emulation?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 23, 2020)

Man... I can't believe they were so skint with the ram. They could have just left a full 8MB, and that would have cost the nothing.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> No zoom to full screen?


It's been like, what, 10 days since the thing came out?
Give them some time.


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 23, 2020)

Most important...can it run minecraft?


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 23, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Man... I can't believe they were so skint with the ram. They could have just left a full 8MB, and that would have cost the nothing.



What I find weirder is how Nintendo went for a more 'efficient' design compared to e.g. the NES Classic (256MB RAM, 512MB Flash).

Something like the G+W is closer to what I'd have expected the NES classic to be spec wise.


----------



## Teletron1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Man... I can't believe they were so skint with the ram. They could have just left a full 8MB, and that would have cost the nothing.


They probably purposely did it to prevent this .. bottlenecks n64 games


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Zense (Nov 23, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> They probably purposely did it to prevent this .. bottlenecks n64 games


I mean you wouldn't want to play n64 with a dpad and less buttons anyways, unless it's MM by treasure.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Nov 23, 2020)

Since there's hardly any RAM on the device, I think they could write some kind of "bank-switchung" code to stream the assets being used into RAM as they're being called for, instead of loading them all into ram at once. That should get you fully textured maps with better performance.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 24, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Now port Super Mario 64...
> Just to fuck Nintendo over, like they deserve


how the fuck would you even be able to play SM64 on a console like the game and watch XD


----------



## Ajlr (Nov 24, 2020)

There needs to be a Lemmings port here. Some Turbografx, Master System, Game Gear, Amiga, Genesis, Atari ST, Atari 8-bit, 2600, 7800, Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Neo Geo Pocket and Pocket Color games would be nice. Oh and of course Mario 3 and other NES games.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 24, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> how the fuck would you even be able to play SM64 on a console like the game and watch XD


I was just making a joke.
Oblivious people sure know how to kill a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ...but why tho?


but why? WHY *NOT?*


----------



## xdarkx (Nov 24, 2020)

Not as impressive as someone porting Doom to a pregnancy test.


----------



## Lodad (Nov 24, 2020)

Cool, I'm gonna run straight to a scalper and pick one of these up for double the price of retail!

Seriously though, screw Nintendo for not announcing preorders were available, and screw best buy for never emailing me that they were in stock or on sale. Just went from "not yet available" to "out of stock." I absolutely hate all of this electronics scalping and I hope hell is real only so these people have to try and buy a ticket to heaven from scalper demons.

/rant sorry, but I had to vent somewhere.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 24, 2020)

...This is news? I mean, "someone porting over DOOM to Weird Device" isn't surprising.

Now if it was DOOM 2...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 24, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ...but why tho?


Because we need to port doom to everything


----------



## Paulsar99 (Nov 24, 2020)

The ram and storage in this thing is so damn small that I doubt it's even worth it to hack it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2020)

That's all well and good, but all I would want is the ability to play all the official Game & Watch titles on this, sans the two-screen versions.

Octopus was my first Game & Watch, so it holds sentimental value for me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 24, 2020)

but...can it run crysis


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 24, 2020)

Thomas Roth should get in contact with MADrigal. It would be unbelievable if we could experience G&W simulations on the original HW. I think no one ever really dumped the original G&Ws, so this would be the most closest attempt.
By the way, I should really add more pictures to my news stories, otherwise they will go unnoticed and Chary will do her front page. haha --> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-smb...lashed-with-modified-rom.577137/#post-9274446


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Can’t wait for someone to fully homebrew this device, maybe add a fourth channel in the game selection menu, I can’t wait


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 24, 2020)

Can id release the doom 2016 source code so we can start porting the reboot to everything now!?!?


----------



## Essometer (Nov 24, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ...but why tho?


It’s an electronic device, so it needs a Doom port.


----------



## Teletron1 (Nov 24, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> how the fuck would you even be able to play SM64 on a console like the game and watch XD



maybe with a hard-mod and a magnifier


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 24, 2020)

I really loved the video, getting the thing to run doom in it's crappiest form I've ever seen it run, it's next to unplayable but it works! It's about the voyage not the destination. I thought about getting the Game&Watch but now I know I don't need it at all (but I might pick one up anyway).


----------



## anomaly16 (Nov 24, 2020)

brutal doom next?


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 24, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> I think no one ever really dumped the original G&Ws


Many models are dumped 
Contrary to common knowledge of 15 years ago, they actually have a general purpose digital processor with builtin rom, and therefore true emulation is possible (and done, in mame and a couple others)


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 24, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Many models are dumped
> Contrary to common knowledge of 15 years ago, they actually have a general purpose digital processor with builtin rom, and therefore true emulation is possible (and done, in mame and a couple others)



you mean this information is outdated? http://www.madrigaldesign.it/sim/info.php
Are you 100% sure, the .mgw files used with mame are dumps? Do you have more recent links?

If you are right I will have to argue at the heavens gate. Oh crap.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 24, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> you mean this information is outdated? http://www.madrigaldesign.it/sim/info.php
> Are you 100% sure, the .mgw files used with mame are dumps? Do you have more recent links?
> 
> If you are right I will have to argue at the heavens gate. Oh crap.


https://github.com/mamedev/mame/blob/master/src/mame/drivers/hh_sm510.cpp
http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Game_&_Watch
https://www.reddit.com/r/MAME/comments/i00l51

In fact as you can read in the last link, Nintendo G&W (as opposed to their contemporary and newer direct competitors) are relatively easy to dump 

Never heard of .mgw but last time I checked, mame roms don't have an extension per se


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 24, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> https://github.com/mamedev/mame/blob/master/src/mame/drivers/hh_sm510.cpp
> http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Game_&_Watch
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MAME/comments/i00l51
> 
> ...



ok. emulation is new. mame roms for the system looks like attached. 

I was only aware of .mgw used with the g&w core of retropie. It is just a simulation. https://retropie.org.uk/docs/Game-&-Watch/


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 24, 2020)

It's happening!
We also couldn’t leave Link hanging, so here’s Zelda! pic.twitter.com/I1zosHevr9— stacksmashing (@ghidraninja) November 24, 2020

(SMB3 / Zelda / Contra shown)


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2020)

I've wanted one of these, but I'll probably have to pay scalping prices, which aren't too bad.  I looked up the normal price at like $50?  scalping prices are around $70-80.  not too bad I guess, but it sucks for me.  I'm also collecting amiibos, so I need to figure out which ones I don't have, then pay scalping prices for them as well.  I don't know how people learn when those are being released, new ones I mean and are there at just the right time.


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 24, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> It's happening!
> https://twitter.com/ghidraninja/status/1331275275410268169
> (SMB3 / Zelda / Contra shown)


cool, but not as cool as the g&w roms, as discussed bef


godreborn said:


> I've wanted one of these, but I'll probably have to pay scalping prices, which aren't too bad.  I looked up the normal price at like $50?  scalping prices are around $70-80.  not too bad I guess, but it sucks for me.  I'm also collecting amiibos, so I need to figure out which ones I don't have, then pay scalping prices for them as well.  I don't know how people learn when those are being released, new ones I mean and are there at just the right time.


with some luck you could buy an original 80s G&W for less.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 24, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Most important...can it run minecraft?



Maybe a port of the basic web version?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> ok. emulation is new. mame roms for the system looks like attached.
> I was only aware of .mgw used with the g&w core of retropie. It is just a simulation. https://retropie.org.uk/docs/Game-&-Watch/



Albeit having Game & Watch functionality written on the tin, it's not easy figuring out how to run MGW files in MAME. 
But it is there nonetheless.

Most people, including myself, run it through RetroArch branches, including your RetroPIE.
Incidentally, it runs great on the 3DS, which is where I keep those that didn't make the GameBoy titles cut.

Unfortunately, I have never found a complete official collection in MGW format.
If you do own a 3DS, the New Super Ultimate Injector is currently the best way to experience them short of porting into the Game & Watch: Super Mario Bros.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/discussion-new-super-ultimate-injector-nsui.500376/page-33#post-9174080


----------



## weatMod (Nov 25, 2020)

2:24

wait, STM32 did you say?
 huh isn't that basically the  exact same chip used in the SX core and SX lite mod chips being sold by team xecuter?
(SX core/SX lite use GD32 an exact clone of STM32 according to Mike Heskin)

INB4 Nintendo sues itself

ultimate troll ,
>take apart game&watch
> cut  up board with a dremel
>now that SX mod chip FW has been dumped upload  SX core FW to STM32 removed from game and watch
>solder board fragment with STM32 into  mariko switch console
>trick Nintendo into $uing itself
>profit


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 25, 2020)

Had to make this happen with @kbeckmann! pic.twitter.com/vr4RkjnCwq— stacksmashing (@ghidraninja) November 25, 2020


----------



## Firexploit (Nov 25, 2020)

What a shame that the ram and storage is so small. Imagine running Super mario war running on it


----------



## dsfgfhj (Nov 25, 2020)

What this devices absolutety needs, is a minimalist port of MAME, to emulate all single screen Game&Watch. MAME already emulates all G&W, so I suppose it should be possible?
MADrigal's simulators (MGW) were cool and all, but they're kind of obsolete, now that real G&W emulation is a thing.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 29, 2020)

dsfgfhj said:


> What this devices absolutety needs, is a minimalist port of MAME, to emulate all single screen Game&Watch. MAME already emulates all G&W, so I suppose it should be possible?
> MADrigal's simulators (MGW) were cool and all, but they're kind of obsolete, now that real G&W emulation is a thing.



Looks like someone is doing exactly that.


----------



## dsfgfhj (Nov 29, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Looks like someone is doing exactly that.



Wow, that's great! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2020)

where's the bethesda.net login?


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 30, 2020)

time to get my tools ready


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 3, 2020)

the tools are on my desk, just waiting for the outcome of this:


----------



## peteruk (Jan 15, 2021)

Well since Noncetendo DMCA'd all his videos, he's seriously pissed off and rightly so

Here's what he has to say


----------



## raxadian (Jan 15, 2021)

Even the Doom one?


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 9, 2021)

eventually some progress. black bars, because the rom is from the crystal screen series with a different ratio.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 9, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> eventually some progress. black bars, because the rom is from the crystal screen series with a different ratio. View attachment 245662



Finally.  

How is the Gameboy color emulation on this thing?


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 9, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Finally.
> 
> How is the Gameboy color emulation on this thing?


I have not tested, but should be fine: https://github.com/kbeckmann/game-and-watch-retro-go


----------

